# Afraid to try



## bradger (Sep 6, 2019)

Every now and then I think about going to the wiled game store by me and picking up something. two things keep holding me back. it is of coarse more expense than i usually  spend. which leads right into the next fear over cooking it thus wasting my money. 
Any tips are welcome.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2019)

Buy a roast.
Marinate, brine or inject for tenderizing and flavor.
Don't overcook it.

Buy shanks, braise, no problems.

Buy steaks, backstraps whole or medallions, tenderloin.
Season well and don't overcook.


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 6, 2019)

There is a chance you can overcook, under cook, burn, dry out etc. I have done that to hamburger, steak, pork, chicken etc. If it's something you want to try then narrow it down to type of meat and read/research. Then try it. First thing I would consider is most wild game is on the leaner side, which is why my wife loves deer steaks. I prefer deer chunks of meat, roasts, tender loins etc. Cant rember who on here (chile maybe) had posted a brine and I tried it on a loin then smoked and was one of the best smokes I have ever done. Don't let fear stop you.


----------



## siege (Sep 6, 2019)

Start off doing something that you're good at and comfortable with. If cost is an issue, just pick up a couple of nice steaks. My favorite game meat is elk.  It resembles beef, and may be a good gateway meat to get you going. Try a rub with some olive oil, rosemary and thyme, then add your coarse salt and pepper, and finish with a compound butter using the same 2 herbs.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 6, 2019)

You will never know what you are missing and you will never learn unless you try.
Start out small to see what you like.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2019)

A good brine for wild game.
Banging Brined Venison Roasts
See my recipe index for more Wild Game.


 tallbm
 posted his favorite brine recipe in that thread too.
It's very good, either would serve you well.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 6, 2019)

bradger said:


> fear over cooking it thus wasting my money.



An accurate thermometer/probe set up is a must have in your arsenal. 
That way you can monitor the meat's IT and cook it to perfection.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 10, 2019)

I would say it's cheaper to get wild game this way - but its not - but it is a whole lot more fun :-) and you do get a very nice selection of cuts.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2019)

6pt gets a pass, young bucket buck with potential.
His 8pt partner would be getting neck shot.


----------



## BigW. (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll second elk steak being my favorite thing to eat.  Cook to the rare-med rare range.  You can also marinate it for a couple hours in your favorite marinade.  Ground burger of any kind goes well in chili.  If I could get enough elk/moose meat I'd leave all the cows alone.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 11, 2019)

bradger said:


> Every now and then I think about going to the wiled game store by me and picking up something. two things keep holding me back. it is of coarse more expense than i usually  spend. which leads right into the next fear over cooking it thus wasting my money.
> Any tips are welcome.



What kind if wild game meat are you eyeballing?
Anything Venison (deer family of animals) I can't stress enough the importance of NOT cooking more than med-rare to medium.  If you too far over the medium line then you are missing the benefit and it gets much tougher rather than being nice and tender.

NOW if you are eating wild pork you gotta cook that stuff to 165F Internal Temp (IT) no matter what!  The same applies for Bear meat though I've never eaten it I just know that both pork and bear have to follow the same cooking rules due to all the stuff they get into and eat.  You don't want to get sick from the micro-nasties that they likely pick up.

When it comes to birds/fowl I can't tell you much other than marinated and bacon wrapped dove breast is about the only way to go and I've heard that Sandhill Crane (called Ribeye of the Sky) is supposed to be amazing but never ate it myself.  Also never had the luck of eating Wild Turkey... though I've drank plenty of it in my life hahaha.

Let us know what you are leaning towards and I hope this gives some good ideas :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2019)

Knowing WHAT goes along way to determining HOW.
I can agree with everything above with one exception, sort of. WILD Bear and Hog should be cooked well done...BUT...It is Illegal to Sell Wild Game. Any Bear or Boar meat sold in the States must be Farm Raised and Inspected. Therefore the Nasties like Trichinella, would not be an issue and some Blush in the meat, IT of 145°F, just like commercial Pork, would not be a problem.
It is unlikely you will see Farm Raised Bear anyway. Between Teddy, Smokey and Yogi, there is no demand for the Romanticize Meat, beyond Hunters that is. I love the description from Wild Came Cookbook Author Hank Shaw, " Bear is like Beef wearing a Hat made of Pork Fat!..."...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Sep 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Knowing WHAT goes along way to determining HOW.
> I can agree with everything above with one exception, sort of. WILD Bear and Hog should be cooked well done...BUT...It is Illegal to Sell Wild Game. Any Bear or Boar meat sold in the States must be Farm Raised and Inspected. Therefore the Nasties like Trichinella, would not be an issue and some Blush in the meat, IT of 145°F, just like commercial Pork, would not be a problem.
> It is unlikely you will see Farm Raised Bear anyway. Between Teddy, Smokey and Yogi, there is no demand for the Romanticize Meat, beyond Hunters that is. I love the description from Wild Came Cookbook Author Hank Shaw, " Bear is like Beef wearing a Hat made of Pork Fat!..."...JJ



That brings up an interesting topic for discussion (not debate) lol.
You are right and to my knowledge there is no wild Bear (that I know of) that is sold.  Having never personally dealt with bear or eaten bear I didn't think about that very much so I'm glad you clarified on that matter.

In Texas wild pigs are trapped and can be killed/sold for meat ONLY IF they are inspected before slaughter.  I guess that inspection would cover a buyer/consumer when it comes to ensuring the meat is good to go.
These operations trap wild pigs all over and load them up and then at some point get the pigs inspected... I'm not sure how they go about that since these wild bastards will gnaw you to pieces if you try to get near them or grab them.
It's done, but I don't know the details on how.

Call me a little paranoid but I think I will cook my non-farm raised pig meat to a minimum of 165F.  I don't trust some of these jokers out there and the way they do things lol.

I do love me some wild pig meat and if you ever end up in Plano TX at a restaurant called "Love and War in Texas" you gotta try the wild boar quesadillas.  I believe they buy and cook wild pig meat harvested in this manner and it is SOOOOOOOO good.  Wild pig meat is like a whole other kind of pork lol 

I would love to hear any info you have on this matter Chef JJ.  Your insight and info is always on point!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 11, 2019)

There's a gal that does a local PBS show called Feast T.V.  It's Missouri based , but for 2019 she branched out across the country . It's called Taste Makers . 


 tallbm
 , one of the episodes is Broken Arrow ranch in Texas . It deals with the harvest and sale of wild game meat . Now I'm not sure how this is classed or what the difference is between wild , and free range . It's interesting . They have , the land owner , a shooter , a skinner and a government meat inspector along with a mobile processing trailer . Everything is done at the killing field . 
If interested search taste makers broken arrow ranch to see the episode .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2019)

Apparently it isn't hard to make Good Tasting Wild Bear, because I have had it from 4 different Bears, and 4 different Cooks, and they were All Awesome!!
This was Bear Steaks, Bear Roast, and Bear Burger---All Awesome!!
I never actually had the chance to cooked one myself.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Sep 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> There's a gal that does a local PBS show called Feast T.V.  It's Missouri based , but for 2019 she branched out across the country . It's called Taste Makers .
> 
> 
> tallbm
> ...


I'll have to check that out!
I've heard of operations like this and I know that the law says you cannot sell the meat unless the feral hog is inspected live before killing. 
I know they trap the pigs, inspect, and shoot them but I'm curious how they inspect these mean little devils while alive hahahaha.  They are not docile farm raised animals, they are wild and hardcore so it would be interesting to see that end of it.




Bearcarver said:


> Apparently it isn't hard to make Good Tasting Wild Bear, because I have had it from 4 different Bears, and 4 different Cooks, and they were All Awesome!!
> This was Bear Steaks, Bear Roast, and Bear Burger---All Awesome!!
> I never actually had the chance to cooked one myself.
> 
> Bear



No bears here but I would definitely try it... provided it was cooked to a minimum 165F temp.  
Generally if I shoot it then I plan to eat it, OR it is a pest so I am simply eradicating, not meat hunting :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2019)

The selling of Wild Boar in TX must be a fairly new concept, in the last few years.  I have not heard about this. In any event, Trichinella is killed at 135. The USDA moved the Pork Cooking to 145 because it adds a margin of safety. That 135 temp means Every Inch of that meat and too few people cook to temp as it is let alone check every inch of a big roast. Other pathogens of concern on Wild Hogs are Viruses like Norovirus, Brucellosis and Hepititis. Most viruses, like bacteria is not IN meat but can be transfered to the surface if Fecal Matter from processing contacts the meat or from infected Humans transferring the virus from Human Fecal Matter on dirty hands or Saliva from coughing on the meat. 
In the case of possible Viral contamination, cooking to 165°F is recommended. 

So there you go. I would not sweat cooking Farm Raised Boar to 145°F,  but that Texas Wild stuff needs to be cooked well done...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Sep 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The selling of Wild Boar in TX must be a fairly new concept, in the last few years.  I have not heard about this. In any event, Trichinella is killed at 135. The USDA moved the Pork Cooking to 145 because it adds a margin of safety. That 135 temp means Every Inch of that meat and too few people cook to temp as it is let alone check every inch of a big roast. Other pathogens of concern on Wild Hogs are Viruses like Norovirus, Brucellosis and Hepititis. Most viruses, like bacteria is not IN meat but can be transfered to the surface if Fecal Matter from processing contacts the meat or from infected Humans transferring the virus from Human Fecal Matter on dirty hands or Saliva from coughing on the meat.
> In the case of possible Viral contamination, cooking to 165°F is recommended.
> 
> So there you go. I would not sweat cooking Farm Raised Boar to 145°F,  but that Texas Wild stuff needs to be cooked well done...JJ



Yeah I'm with you there.  
I try to never let my farm raised stuff go over 145F if I can.  Wild stuff gets thoroughly cooked.  
It just sucks to shoot a pig and cook those loins (backstraps) to 165F+.  In any case they DO work well for stir frys and dishes like my Green Chile Pork Posole so it's never a loss but... I just LOVE grilled pork loin chops though and will have to get them only from the farm raised piggies lol :)


----------

